# [SOLUCIONADO]Problema con Gentoo y Grub

## tsptoni

Buenas, 

Después de instalar un Gentoo en una máquina virtual para aprender cómo se hacía, decidí instalarlo en mi propio PC. En la máquina virtual no he tenido ningún problema con el Grub, pero sí en mi PC. Explico:

He instalado 2 veces Gentoo en mi PC, en una de ellas no instalé el grub puesto que quiero usar el que tengo en mi partición de Ubuntu, y aunque Ubuntu con un # sudo update-grub me reconocia la particion 8 de Gentoo, al iniciar el PC, no me lo muestra el Grub y no puedo iniciarlo.

La segunda vez, instalé el Grub en Gentoo, y de igual modo luego fui a Ubuntu para reconocer la partición, y lo mismo, reconoce la partición 8 pero cuando inicio el PC no aparece Gentoo entre las opciones del Grub.

Adjunto una imagen de la actualizacion de Grub desde Ubuntu:

[IMG]http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/4242/pantallazoda.th.png[/IMG]

He probado a cargar directamente con el liveCD de Super Grub para arrancar la particion 8 (dónde se encuentra Gentoo), pero no la carga.

Saludos,

Antonio.Last edited by tsptoni on Sat Mar 20, 2010 5:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

antes que nada, bienvenido a gentoo.

lo del grub es sencillo de solucionar. si ya hiciste la instalacion que es lo mas "heavy" si se quiere.

```

title Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda7

#initrd initrd

```

arranca ubuntu que arranca bien

lo primero que tenes que hacer es montar /boot si no lo tienes montado, luego desde consola, tendrias que hacer

```
sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

y ahi editas la lista, agregando algo como esto.

la linea root es donde tenes la particion /boot, en mi caso es /dev/sda5, por eso tiene un 0 (sda) y 4 (5-1), supongo que si la tenes separada esta sera la 1º particion (sda1) por lo que tendrias que poner (hd0,0)

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0)

 

la linea kernel seria 

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel*

                     * completalo con como se llame el kernel de gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> initrd vmlinuz*

                              * completalo con como se llame el initrd de gentoo.

initrd lo puedes usar o no, dependiendo de como compilaste el kernel y demas.

si lo hiciste con genkernel, tienes que usarlo si o si,

----------

## tsptoni

Muchisimas gracias Pelelademadera por tu rápida y clara respuesta.

Efectivamente cometí 2 errores al configurar mi menu.lst,

El primero, es que estaba como root (hd0,0)

Como mi partición de arranque es la sda2, siguiendo tu ejemplo (2-1 = 1) modifique la linea root (hda0,1).

El segundo error, es que ciertamente utilicé genkernel para configurar el kernel, ya que aún no me siento capaz de modificarlo manualmente.

Así que descomente el initrd.

Así que ya me reconoce el grub la particion de Gentoo al iniciar el PC.

Muchas gracias,

Saludos,

Antonio.

----------

